# A Null Encounter



## Null (May 2, 2018)

I have the strangest life. I think. I don't know if this shit is normal but here's what I just had happen.

I'm walking home from the grocery store for a coffee run. I'm carrying my bags past the little liquor store and this black dude walks out, mid 40s, in sort of street clothes and chains. He hollers out to me and I assume he's homeless so I ignore him, but he aggressively closes the distance. He's not dirty looking, just sort of street, but I'm apprehensive. He's carrying a bag of liquor he just walked out of the store with.

He pulls out two of these cheap plastic single-shot bottles. Peach flavored. He tells me his moms just died and he's having a rough week, but wants to share a shot. Still apprehensive I say I have no cash, thinking he wants to ask me to pay many times more what it's worth if I accept it. He insists it's on him, saying the first person he saw after buying it he was having a shot with over his moms. We do a cheer and down it. It tastes like peach flavored rubbing alcohol and is like 70% Alcohol. He thanks me and I give my commiserations; he walks away. I walk home with a little trophy.

ok inform null, slightly tipsy because I don't drink often and haven't eaten today but just swallowed rubbing alcohol, if this is a normal thing people frequently experience.


----------



## Tetra (May 2, 2018)

Absolutely, I share alcohol with homeless people at least 3 times a month, I save hundreds of dollars a year thanks to dead moms.


----------



## Ido (May 2, 2018)

You didn't even make your butler check for poison first. Rookie mistake.


----------



## Hui (May 2, 2018)

You weren't mugged? Sounds sketchy.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 2, 2018)

RIP in Peace random grubby guy's mom
;_;7


----------



## break these cuffs (May 2, 2018)

Getting asked to share a nip with a stranger isn't odd. Just never had it happen when I wasn't ice fishing or around a fire.


----------



## TL 532 (May 2, 2018)

Yes I often drink fluids offered to me by strangers who. 

Also RIP Null we'll remember you fondly when it turns out you were poisoned.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (May 2, 2018)

Guy probably didn't have anyone else to share a drink with to her memory, which is kind of sad.


----------



## Okkervils (May 2, 2018)

I mean, in a city setting? It's not normal but it's also not unbelievable.

rip mom


----------



## RadicalCentrist (May 2, 2018)

What is truly shocking to me is the subconscious racism in your account.  "Must be homeless" "thinking he must be asking me to pay several times the worth in cash" "dressed street."


----------



## HG 400 (May 2, 2018)

lol you socially interacted with a non-white


----------



## Windows 98 (May 2, 2018)

ITT little boy's brush with death


----------



## Judge Holden (May 2, 2018)

When you say the title of this thread out loud it reads "Anal Encounter" and i was getting my hopes up for Null to tell a tale of getting his boyhole porked by a grinning drunk jigaboo


----------



## Null (May 2, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> What is truly shocking to me is the subconscious racism in your account.  "Must be homeless" "thinking he must be asking me to pay several times the worth in cash" "dressed street."


I get hassled by homeless people all the time. It's cold out and he's wearing bright red jeans and a white tank-top with 3 different chains. You also have to be super careful with accepting free stuff because a common scam to swindle people.

That's not racism that's just having a little bit of street smarts.


----------



## Derp Potato (May 2, 2018)

Eh, walking out of a liquor store makes it a tad bit safer.

Your first mistake was being a pleb and walking.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (May 2, 2018)

did you check your asshole for cum residue


----------



## Derp Potato (May 2, 2018)

Also, congrats!

You're now an honorary Blood.


----------



## Bob's Fries (May 2, 2018)

Null said:


> I get hassled by homeless people all the time. It's cold out and he's wearing bright red jeans and a white tank-top with 3 different chains. You also have to be super careful with accepting free stuff because a common scam to swindle people.
> 
> That's not racism that's just having a little bit of street smarts.



Check yourself for AIDS.


----------



## Windows 98 (May 2, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> i was getting my hopes up for Null to tell a tale of getting his boyhole porked by a grinning drunk jigaboo


would still be a better outcome than QoP...


----------



## Raiken (May 2, 2018)

Wile odd, it's not exactly a bad thing to happen. Just goes to show you that not every random encounter is a bad one. Had the same thing happen to me too but spend some time with the guy. Crazy story about his dad and how it ended, made me think about doing more with mine.


----------



## Hiragana (May 2, 2018)

Null said:


> 70% Alcohol


Can you still see?

How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## Null (May 2, 2018)

Derp Potato said:


> New Eh, walking out of a liquor store makes it a tad bit safer.


I definitely wouldn't have accepted it otherwise, but I literally just saw him walk out the door and pull shit out of the bag. My little debugger's mind could not imagine a scenario this was a trick.


----------



## QT 219 (May 2, 2018)

This is pretty much normal in the city.  Depending where you're at, people will just invite you to shit, buy you a drink or whatever.  I think this guy was reaching out just to feel human because the one thing that brought him into existence is suddenly no more.  I think that's a pretty badass happening and I'm sure he was glad to share it with you.


----------



## Cato (May 2, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> What is truly shocking to me is the subconscious racism in your account.  "Must be homeless" "thinking he must be asking me to pay several times the worth in cash" "dressed street."



Surely you mean that what you're shocked about is that the racism was subconscious instead of overt, right?


----------



## Near (May 2, 2018)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> Guy probably didn't have anyone else to share a drink with to her memory, which is kind of sad.


This is most likely the case, which is why i can't quite think of anything witty. It's pretty sad to think about


----------



## Null (May 2, 2018)

Gook Choy said:


> This is pretty much normal in the city.  Depending where you're at, people will just invite you to shit, buy you a drink or whatever.  I think this guy was reaching out just to feel human because the one thing that brought him into existence is suddenly no more.  I think that's a pretty badass happening and I'm sure he was glad to share it with you.


I tried to be sincere ok, I had to activate my humanity module to give proper commiserations like a human being.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 2, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> What is truly shocking to me is the subconscious racism in your account.  "Must be homeless" "thinking he must be asking me to pay several times the worth in cash" "dressed street."



Are you being sarcastic or have you never interacted with Null?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (May 2, 2018)

You had a genuine, real life, social interaction. Congrats.


----------



## HG 400 (May 2, 2018)

Null said:


> You also have to be super careful with accepting free stuff because a common scam to swindle people



That only happens in prison tbh.


----------



## Cable 7 (May 2, 2018)

Sounds like Florida to me.


----------



## Derp Potato (May 2, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> You had a genuine, real life, social interaction. *My condolences*.



FTFY


----------



## Null (May 2, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> You had a genuine, real life, social interaction. Congrats.


See people are bullying me and I can't tell if it's real or not


----------



## PT 404 (May 2, 2018)

Sounds like you just met one of Jeebus' earthbound incarnations. It's always a weird feeling.


----------



## Near (May 2, 2018)

Null said:


> I tried to be sincere ok, I had to activate my humanity module to give proper commiserations like a human being.


Are you at least a newer replicant model than Zuckerberg?


----------



## Done (May 2, 2018)

I feel that's a weird encounter for sure, though not completely unheard of, as Ponderous Pillock said, poor guy probably didn't have anyone to share said shot and commiserate with.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (May 2, 2018)

Null is miscegenated.


----------



## ADN_VIII (May 2, 2018)

Sharing a drink with a stranger isn't incredibly uncommon in the civilized world. I wouldn't say that you've run into anything beyond the pale for America.


----------



## CWCissey (May 2, 2018)

Welwyn Garden City residents are reporting hearing maniacal laughter...


----------



## D.Va (May 2, 2018)

I've had some middle age white dude on the street invite me into his place for coffee before. I rejected his advance because for all I know the guy could've had a dozen people locked in his basement

City folk are weird


----------



## Null (May 2, 2018)

D.Va said:


> I've had some middle age white dude on the street invite me into his place for coffee before. I rejected his advance because for all I know the guy could've had a dozen people locked in his basement
> 
> City folk are weird


Well you're a chick, that's different. He obviously wanted to pork your meat flaps.


----------



## Piss Clam (May 2, 2018)

Same thing sorta happened to me. I was catching a bus from VA to DC after hiking the AT for a few hundred miles. I was the only white person on the bus, but a nigger who had  a bus pass ( 300 bucks you ride for a few weeks) offered me those airline whiskey bottles he had stockpiled. He was going around filming the US...so what the fuck....got high with him on the way to DC.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 2, 2018)

I honestly didn't know that people in the city buy nips. They're used around here for drinking and driving so you don't have an open bottle in the car.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (May 2, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> What is truly shocking to me is the subconscious racism in your account.  "Must be homeless" "thinking he must be asking me to pay several times the worth in cash" "dressed street."



Anyone walking out of a liquor store, hollering at me  and offering me alcohol dressed in bling would be immediately suspect as

A) Possibly Newly Homeless
B) Crazy
C) Trying to hustle me
D) Up to some shit

regardless of their color and if you don't have that natural reaction to that kind of situation, you're stupid and probably shouldn't be outside alone. 

 Identifying him as a black man isn't racist.


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 2, 2018)

This lad sounds like he just wanted to share a shot of booze with his fellow man. Not a bad thing.


----------



## Sissy (May 2, 2018)

If I remember correctly living in Florida, this is somewhat common


----------



## Windows 98 (May 2, 2018)

@Null 
can we get more threads on your misadventures


----------



## HG 400 (May 2, 2018)

Gook Choy said:


> This is pretty much normal in the city.  Depending where you're at, people will just invite you to shit, buy you a drink or whatever.  I think this guy was reaching out just to feel human because the one thing that brought him into existence is suddenly no more.  I think that's a pretty badass happening and I'm sure he was glad to share it with you.



Once a homeless person at a bus stop asked me if I'd roll a joint for him and then we could share the joint and I said sure. I'm positive he knew how to roll his own joints, he was really lonely and was willing to give away some of his shitty dry weed just so somebody would treat him like a human being instead of a panhandling leech for five minutes. We talked for a bit while I rolled the joint, then he got distracted talking to somebody else so I quietly stepped onto a random bus and got away with his weed and kept it all for myself. The best part is I already had a pocket full of my own, better weed.


----------



## CWCissey (May 2, 2018)

Windows 98 said:


> @Null
> can we get more threads on your misadventures



Someone should do an animated series.


----------



## GethN7 (May 2, 2018)

Null said:


> I get hassled by homeless people all the time. It's cold out and he's wearing bright red jeans and a white tank-top with 3 different chains. You also have to be super careful with accepting free stuff because a common scam to swindle people.
> 
> That's not racism that's just having a little bit of street smarts.



Fair enough.

Sounds like it was a legit case of a guy wanting to share a shot with someone because his mom died and he didn't want to drink alone.

Assuming that's exactly the case, then good on you for showing some compassion.


----------



## usernames can change now! (May 2, 2018)

I've been on city buses where a random guy with a giant fucking pizza was sharing it with everybody but never random free booze.


----------



## Null (May 2, 2018)

Windows 98 said:


> @Null
> can we get more threads on your misadventures


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nulls-big-adventure.3476/


----------



## Nobunaga (May 2, 2018)

What null doesnt know is that the black guy was a bug chaser and wanted null to recieve the gift


----------



## Don Kang (May 2, 2018)

Welcome to the hood Null. Stop buying your coffee at Piggly Wiggly.


----------



## QT 219 (May 2, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> Once a homeless person at a bus stop asked me if I'd roll a joint for him and then we could share the joint and I said sure. I'm positive he knew how to roll his own joints, he was really lonely and was willing to give away some of his shitty dry weed just so somebody would treat him like a human being instead of a panhandling leech for five minutes. We talked for a bit while I rolled the joint, then he got distracted talking to somebody else so I quietly stepped onto a random bus and got away with his weed and kept it all for myself. The best part is I already had a pocket full of my own, better weed.



Abbos gon abb, amirite


----------



## soryu (May 2, 2018)

Yeah, it seems like he was down in the dumps and wanted a little satisfaction to share. He lost his mom and is reaching out to strangers to fill that gap, temporarily.


----------



## omori (May 2, 2018)

Odd but wholesome.


----------



## Diabeetus (May 2, 2018)

Pros:

*You had an actual, genuine social interaction.* That's more than a lot of us will ever experience. Congrats on cultivating an audience of socially challenged basement dwellers.
*Hey, the guy seemed nice enough!* At least based on the details you provided. 
*You got free alcohol! *For us with drinking problems, getting alcohol for free's a major achievement.
Cons:

*Nigga you could've died don't trust random homeless people *


----------



## Chan the Wizard (May 2, 2018)

Check your asshole. I’m pretty sure he roofied you.


----------



## Mc StarChild (May 2, 2018)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> Guy probably didn't have anyone else to share a drink with to her memory, which is kind of sad.





Dynastia said:


> Once a homeless person at a bus stop asked me if I'd roll a joint for him and then we could share the joint and I said sure. I'm positive he knew how to roll his own joints, he was really lonely and was willing to give away some of his shitty dry weed just so somebody would treat him like a human being instead of a panhandling leech for five minutes. We talked for a bit while I rolled the joint, then he got distracted talking to somebody else so I quietly stepped onto a random bus and got away with his weed and kept it all for myself. The best part is I already had a pocket full of my own, better weed.


I agree although I probably would have done the same thing as null,
 but this guy was probably just lonely and needed, to quote fight club, a single serving friend
the right thing would have been to talk to him but like that's hard n stuff


----------



## Very Honest Content (May 2, 2018)

Perfectly normal, perfectly healthy interaction.

F, for dead moms.


----------



## Smarmy (May 2, 2018)

RIP mama

Free booze is free booze tho. Did you pour one out for mama?


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (May 2, 2018)

I feel like I should disparage Null’s manhood for getting tipsy on a single shot of bitch liquor, but I’ll refrain.


----------



## ES 148 (May 2, 2018)

RIP mother of freebooze man


----------



## Mellorine (May 2, 2018)

It's weird but not completely out there, I guess.  It'd be a lot more understandable if he was offering it to people hanging out on his block or the like instead of randos walking outside the shops.

I'm amazed you accepted, but I'm glad it seems to have been sincere.  




Dynastia said:


> lol you socially interacted with a non-white



I missed you so fucking much.


----------



## Null (May 2, 2018)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> I feel like I should disparage Null’s manhood for getting tipsy on a single shot of bitch liquor, but I’ll refrain.


I haven't eaten!


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 2, 2018)

Someone had a mind to ease I guess and they did.


----------



## QT 219 (May 2, 2018)

Respectfully requesting someone shoop Aunt Jemima with a golden aura and a ribbon banner underneath, "Our Lady of Peach Schnapps."


----------



## OwO What's This? (May 2, 2018)

proud of u


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (May 2, 2018)

I think that was cool of you @Null to share a shot with the guy when he needed a drink buddy in his time of need. Kudos man.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (May 2, 2018)

That’s our Null, never afraid to help a stranger in need!


----------



## Shokew (May 2, 2018)

Didn't your parents teach you not to take stuff from strangers, young man???

Young man, go to the dunce box!

Seriously though, you did a nice thing for a sad man in need and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 2, 2018)

"Null shared a drink with mah boy! Gawrd bless him!"


----------



## JB 236 (May 2, 2018)

Race Mixing scum


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 2, 2018)

Anyone who helps a lost father in need is a friend indeed.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 2, 2018)

While in uniform this kind of shit happened quite often. Got all kinds of stuff: from a cigarette to a god damn Nintendo 64 cartridge.


----------



## MG 620 (May 2, 2018)

Never accept a drink from a stranger. He could've been a Vordrak agent.


----------



## Judge Holden (May 2, 2018)

I have but one question

Did it go down salty?


----------



## Mafoxy[マフォクシー] (May 2, 2018)

>getting bullied to drink liquor
Nerd.


----------



## AshitPie (May 2, 2018)

Damn dude, you were so close to getting raped! Black people are known to put roofies in their cheap alcoholic beverages.


----------



## I Exist (May 2, 2018)

Pouring one out for this random guy's late mother. 
RIP.


----------



## CHEEEEEN (May 2, 2018)

So how much time do you have left before the poison kicks in?


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (May 2, 2018)

I doubt this site is heavily populated with straights & squares, so our consensus on normal might be a bad litmus test. This wouldn't be incredibly out of the ordinary for me.

First thing I thought of reading your story, a thing happened to me a few weeks back, i was leaving a bodega & a barefoot (bad bad idea bro) white guy w an afro & a guitar, bout 25ish, wandered up to me & asked if he could play a song he wrote for his mother, called "xanax & pepsi" sure why not, I wasn't busy, I'll bite.

Guy was pretty good. I recorded him playing. I offered to run home & grab him a pair of shoes I happened to have laying around that I thought might fit him. He said no thank you.

Haven't seen him around since. I hope he didn't step on anything sharp.


----------



## Null (May 2, 2018)

CHEEEEEN said:


> So how much time do you have left before the poison kicks in?


Hopefully not long.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 2, 2018)

Turning down free booze would have been a bitch-move anyhow.


----------



## Cosmos (May 2, 2018)

I really feel for Alcohol Man. He just wanted to have a small moment of human connection in the wake of his mom's death. I hope his grief is manageable and his memories of his mom are full of joy.


----------



## dunbrine47 (May 2, 2018)

Hopefully the troons of Sisterwood have not figured out how to make booze with your name on it yet.


----------



## GS 281 (May 2, 2018)

Kinda odd, but its an entirely human encounter. I had something like this happen to me once.

It was back in the late 90s and I was about 17. I recently lost a parent myself, so I feel like I can feel the mindset of this man. The parent I lost was the last parent living and it was sudden, so I really had no real place to live at that point and was couch surfing while saving up enough from my minimum wage job to buy a truck or a van to live in through a cold midwest winter. I had friends, but they were mostly 16-20 and all lived with parents. I got out of work one night and took a bus down to my friend's place. This was the late 90s so people didn't have cell phones to remain in constant communication 24/7. 

I get there and his mom was drunk as fuck and didn't want me staying there, so I really had no options, I was going to wander the street all night and figure something out in the morning. It was about 1:45 at night, so it was about the time when the liquor stores shut down. I went in to pick up a mountain dew so I could get a bit of a caffeine rush, and there was an older lady at the counter. She was talking with the Indian guy behind the register and being animated. Not angry or frustrated, but really jovial in nature. She had just purchased her drinks for the night and he seemed as though her friendliness was growing thin, as was her welcome. I bought my pop and slinked out the door. 

I was in no rush, so I just cracked my drink and was looking in the news stand at a months-old copy of the Detroit Free Press. It was striking to me because it was from a date before my parent had passed. Sorta hit me. Anyways, I hear the door squeak open and the lady came out. She looked about mid-40s with a strong jawline and stringy hair. I look over and she asked why I was out. I was 17, but I had a babyface and long hair. I looked about 15-16. I told her I had no place to go and she asked my age and we got to talking. I was scared she might call the cops because technically it was illegal for me to be out because of curfew laws for people under the age of 18. Surprisingly, she pulls out a bottle of rum from her bag and invites me back to her place. I figure she is a strong drinker because of her voice, so I agree. 

I hadn't done much drinking at that point in my life. I mainly smoked a lot of weed in junior high and high school before dropping out. We get to talking on the short car ride home and come to find she lived alone. That was great for me because I didn't want someone else telling me "no" once I arrived. She also lived across 8 mile at the Detroit border so I didn't want to get caught there and have to walk through enemy territory. So we get there and settle in, and the second replay of Monday Nitro was about to start. This was at a time where they would replay the show all night. I was huge into wrestling but didn't get to see it much at the time. She was big into it to, so we settled in and got to drinking. 

We didn't watch much, mainly talked. She told me about how her family won't talk to her anymore and that her life had changed a lot over the last 4 years. Over time we got to slurring and our voices got to change. She started speaking with a deeper voice, and I suspected that she had a drinking problem. She got up to go to the bathroom and came back in a silk robe with a spaghetti string crop top and white underwear. I noticed something, and at first I became concerned. There was a bulge protruding about 5 inches to the left in the underwear and I thought it was a gun. I didn't want to be shy about that because i thought that maybe she thought I was a homeless vagrant looking to rob her. So I point it out saying "you don't need this, I appreciate you letting me come here and I will leave if you want". She responds by flipping the legband to the side and letting her dick flop out, saying "what if i want to use it?" 

She went ahead and flopped back and forth, basically chubbing up as she did it. I didn't know what to say. She had been generous but I was not prepared for this. I went ahead and looked up at her and...



Spoiler



began to perform oral sex on her. I had never done this before, so I basically did the things I could remember liking the times when I had received it in the past. I took the soft mushroom head into my mouth, followed by the shaft. At that poiint it was throbbing. The shaft was the kind with a prominent blue vein. If you do not have this or have never been with someone who has this, you can actually feel it moving around in between your lips. After a few minutes of that, she removed her dick from my mouth and helped me undress. That wasn't too difficult as I wore the stereotypical late 90s baggy pants and shirt. She dropped my boxers and returned the favor. She then took me to her room and stripped me. 

On the bed, she laid on her side and invited me to spoon, to which I entered from behind. She passed me a bottle of Astroglide and I applied some. I never used it before so I didn't know how much to apply. I didn't use enough, so I had to take anouther gob an slather my shaft with it. i pushed in with literally no problem. It wasn't my first time doing anal but it was certainly the best. I could feel the gription pulling me deeper in. I could feel myself pressing against her prostate, stroking it with each push. About a minute in I heard "UGH!" and saw streams shoot across the bed. She put her hand back on my leg and gripped me as I continued to smash inside. About 4 minutes later I couldn't take it. I reached up and grabbed her face, pulling her toward mine and tongue kissed as I unloaded in her. I slid out and fell back. NEVER had I finished with that much fervor ever in my life. She rolled back on me and we didn't say anything, I just fell asleep. 

The next morning she helped me clean up and took me to work. We continued this for about 3 weeks, but then she had to move, as she didn't have enough money to rent her place anymore.



Ever since then I have found comfort in older women when I have been in times of need. I will never forget Sheryl and everything she taught me about myself.


----------



## RG 448 (May 2, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> What is truly shocking to me is the subconscious racism in your account.  "Must be homeless" "thinking he must be asking me to pay several times the worth in cash" "dressed street."


You must be a riot at parties.


----------



## Coconut Gun (May 2, 2018)

So who gets control of KF when Null dies from being poisoned?


----------



## AshitPie (May 2, 2018)

General symptoms of poisoning can include:

feeling and being sick
diarrhoea
stomach pain
drowsiness, dizziness or weakness
high temperature of 38C (100.4F) or above
chills (shivering)
loss of appetite
headache
irritability
difficulty swallowing (dysphagia)
breathing difficulties
producing more saliva than normal
skin rash
blue lips and skin (cyanosis)
burns around the nose or mouth
double vision or blurred vision
mental confusion
seizures (fits)
loss of consciousness
coma (in severe cases)

Please check off all that you're experiencing.


----------



## Hui (May 2, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> So who gets control of KF when Null dies from being poisoned?


@OwO What's This? most likely.


----------



## Red Hood (May 2, 2018)

It's unusual but not unheard of. I was at a Taco Bell in the Southwest once and a homeless Navajo dude asked me if I wanted a taco. I mean it was still wrapped, so I ate with him. But I'd seen him around the area and he just seemed like he wanted someone to talk to so we hung out for like half an hour.

So I've kind of been there.


----------



## SugarSnot (May 2, 2018)

Guy may be a vagrant, but he's still got heart and that's what matters. Cheers, Null.


----------



## An Ghost (May 2, 2018)

That’s so sad this man had nobody else to reach out to except a cyberbowlie alt-right neo-Nazi cult leader. This man’s mom must have been an enormous asshole for this to happen.


----------



## MrTroll (May 2, 2018)

This is why I'd never want to live in Florida. It has way too many niggers, homeless people, and Null.


----------



## UW 411 (May 2, 2018)

I made friends with a homeless man from Holland called Cornelius once as a teenager. He was batshit crazy but we would share weed, he'd shout at the pigeons and the rooftops, guy was a riot.

He bought me a small bottle of vodka and a tiny cheap harmonica (dude had nothing so I was really touched) and we had some fun drinking and exchanging our languages and teaching each other phrases.

I returned a week later with a beast of a 24 chord harmonica I didn't use and he played it like the devil and was so grateful when I told him to keep it.

He disappeared all of a sudden one day. Heard from another homeless guy that he'd been deported back to Holland for killing another tramp.

I thought he was sweet... (I'll gladly take my :autism: ratings)

Null, what you did was kind and humane. Being cautious is street smart but you did a good thing and seem to have judged the situation fairly well.  cheers!


----------



## TiggerNits (May 2, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> I really feel for Alcohol Man. He just wanted to have a small moment of human connection in the wake of his mom's death. I hope his grief is manageable and his memories of his mom are full of joy.



Not to mention due to his being black, chances are his dad wasn't able to help him mourn outside of visiting hours


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (May 2, 2018)

Meh.  Getting booze from passing people isn't that unusual.  I work in a head shop now and I get offered alllllllllll kinds of shit around the first of the month.  People are just so happy to be able to afford a new bong or "oil burner" that they like to share the wealth a bit.  Had some dude plunk a rock of meth on the counter once.  Told him thanks but no thanks, save it for the end of the month.


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (May 2, 2018)

Derp Potato said:


> Eh, walking out of a liquor store makes it a tad bit safer.
> 
> Your first mistake was being a pleb and walking.


This. Use instacart or amazon for your food and booze needs. Delivery, it's not just for Chinese food anymore.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (May 2, 2018)

It's not that weird in some circumstances.  Although those circumstances usually involve being pissed on a train coming back from a football match, and being surrounded by various other football fans with weird and wonderful bottles of [also rubbing] alcohol.

I think I'm Britfagging again, though.

Edity: some (read central/eastern European) cultures have a belief that it's not acceptable to drink alone, and you'd be amazed how poor hobo types can find each other when there's just one bottle of that rubbing alcohol to go around.


----------



## Marvin (May 2, 2018)

Null said:


> I have the strangest life. I think. I don't know if this shit is normal but here's what I just had happen.
> 
> I'm walking home from the grocery store for a coffee run. I'm carrying my bags past the little liquor store and this black dude walks out, mid 40s, in sort of street clothes and chains. He hollers out to me and I assume he's homeless so I ignore him, but he aggressively closes the distance. He's not dirty looking, just sort of street, but I'm apprehensive. He's carrying a bag of liquor he just walked out of the store with.
> 
> ...


One time I was walking home with a 12 pack of beer. A homeless guy nearby was panhandling and instead of asking for money, he asked for a beer.

He was honest with me. I appreciate honesty. So I said sure and tossed him a beer.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (May 2, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> What is truly shocking to me is the subconscious racism in your account.  "Must be homeless" "thinking he must be asking me to pay several times the worth in cash" "dressed street."



See this? This is why British tourists keep getting murdered in the States. They take a wrong turn into Niggertown, then they think to themselves, "hey, we're all just brothers under the skin, right?"


----------



## Marvin (May 2, 2018)

Piss Clam said:


> Same thing sorta happened to me. I was catching a bus from VA to DC after hiking the AT for a few hundred miles. I was the only white person on the bus, but a nigger who had  a bus pass ( 300 bucks you ride for a few weeks) offered me those airline whiskey bottles he had stockpiled. He was going around filming the US...so what the fuck....got high with him on the way to DC.


A few years ago, I was traveling cross country on amtrak, from Baltimore to Seattle for the Seattle Cannabis Cup. I made friends with a youngish juggalo kid. He was friendly and hilarious (also pretty trashy), and we shared weed at a few stops.

He was aggressively hitting on this pregnant chick across the aisle from us though. He was showing her all of the goofy juggalo hand signs, like "yeah, this one's the down n clowners from east st louis, and this is the blah blah blahs from kansas city".

Heh, fucking juggalos man.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (May 2, 2018)

since you consumed the elixir have you noticed any african american powers?


----------



## Sybality (May 2, 2018)

That is some entry level #metoo


----------



## Null (May 2, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> Ever since then I have found comfort in older women when I have been in times of need. I will never forget Sheryl and everything she taught me about myself.


is this a fucking joke what the fuck


----------



## 0 2 (May 2, 2018)

This sort of thing happened to me twice, both after I was severely injured. The first was a person who I had only ever seen once before wanted to sit down at an outdoor table and after he invited me in to a nearby coffee shop. He spent his time talking about how he was hurt just last month when he fell from a roof and landed on his back, which doctors say had permanently paralyzed his leg so he'd might have to walk with a limp for the rest of his life. The second was when I was resting in a park, and a man I had never met came over and asked if he could pray for me. I agreed and he did it on the spot, then he said his mother recently was injured similarly to how I was and he started talking about what happened to her.

People just want to share their troubles, and sometimes they don't have anybody who will listen, so they'll find somebody who does. You should be flattered that people do this to you, because that means that people's first impression of you is somebody who will listen to and empathize with their struggles. It's strange, yes, but by no means is it a bad thing.


----------



## NotoriousD (May 2, 2018)

It's free booze and those single shot majority percentage alcohols are fucking good. I wouldn't say it's common, but weirder shit's happened. I've never had it happen to me personally, not from total strangers at least.


----------



## GS 281 (May 2, 2018)

Null said:


> is this a fucking joke what the fuck


How could someone make up something like that?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 2, 2018)

I suppose everybody grieves in different ways.  

Misery loves company, right? 

To do it right on the street like that _is_ a little odd, but that's a cool/weird way to honor his mother.


----------



## Okkervils (May 2, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> How could someone make up something like that?


It was a beautiful story....


----------



## Red Hood (May 2, 2018)

Marvin said:


> One time I was walking home with a 12 pack of beer. A homeless guy nearby was panhandling and instead of asking for money, he asked for a beer.
> 
> He was honest with me. I appreciate honesty. So I said sure and tossed him a beer.


I feel like, if you're buying a pack of beer there's the implicit thought that you're gonna share at least a couple of them. Cool thing of you to to do tbh


----------



## Marvin (May 2, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> I feel like, if you're buying a pack of beer there's the implicit thought that you're gonna share at least a couple of them. Cool thing of you to to do tbh


Oh yeah, maybe about 40% of the beer I buy actually reaches my lips.

Though it's not usually the homeless snagging my beers.


----------



## SirQuicksand (May 2, 2018)

What a read this was, from beginning to end.


----------



## El Porko Fako (May 3, 2018)

He made a video with his girlfriend recently.


----------



## WellManicuredMan (May 3, 2018)

That OP is some serious autism...

Had anyone but Null posted that autistic screeching, you all would have been all over him. Stop sucking Nulls autistic cock.


----------



## Marvin (May 3, 2018)

WellManicuredMan said:


> That OP is some serious autism...
> 
> Had anyone but Null posted that autistic screeching, you all would have been all over him. Stop sucking Nulls autistic cock.


Idk seems like a pretty run-of-the-mill post to me.


----------



## WellManicuredMan (May 3, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Idk seems like a pretty run-of-the-mill post to me.


ILU Marvin, and we actually know each other from IRC, but  you have to stop continuously blowing Null. I know you appreciate getting to be be a "Christorical Figure" and all, but stop blowing Null just because he's giving you a platform.

The show of autism in the OP, would have been ridiculed usually, but because its the Supreme Autist writing it, everyone is cheering it.

"Huurhh durhh  a stranger approached me, is this unusual, is this real life? hurhh durhh, my life must be something special!"


----------



## Marvin (May 3, 2018)

WellManicuredMan said:


> The show of autism in the OP, would have been ridiculed usually, but because its the Supreme Autist writing it, everyone is cheering it.
> 
> "Huurhh durhh a stranger approached me, is this unusual, is this real life? hurhh durhh, my life must be something special!"


Null's life overall has been pretty interesting thus far. This event itself wouldn't be the deciding factor that makes it so.

I don't find his post very unusual because there's a lot of things that seem like urban legends until you experience them in real life.

It's not unusual to ask "did that actually happen?"


----------



## WellManicuredMan (May 3, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Null's life overall has been pretty interesting thus far. This event itself wouldn't be the deciding factor that makes it so.
> 
> I don't find his post very unusual because there's a lot of things that seem like urban legends until you experience them in real life.
> 
> It's not unusual to ask "did that actually happen?"



How does it taste? Nulls cock?
You arent even one us of anymore, Youre just another bot.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 3, 2018)

WellManicuredMan said:


> How does it taste? Nulls cock?
> You arent even one us of anymore, Youre just another bot.


Lol calm down


----------



## WellManicuredMan (May 3, 2018)

Im totally chillaxed


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 3, 2018)

WellManicuredMan said:


> Im totally chillaxed


Your angry, gay dick talk says otherwise. It’s also cringey as fuck to say “one of us” and you’ve been here for a little over a month. @Marvin is good people, and you’re acting like a whiny faggot.


----------



## WellManicuredMan (May 3, 2018)

Null edited my post, he removed the fact that his dic is tiny

He scared

We comming, poor Null


----------



## Null (May 3, 2018)

WellManicuredMan said:


> Null edited my post, he removed the fact that his dic is tiny


----------



## Slowboat to China (May 3, 2018)

Not normal, no. But I always figured you don't make eye contact with anyone on the street whether they're homeless or not, because acknowledging other people means that they might ask you for money or try to talk to you about the UFOs that live in their heads. So not normal, but not the worst way that interaction could've gone. Still, please don't drink any more mysterious liquids handed to you by strangers, Null. Sooner or later, Greta will be back for his revenge.


----------



## WellManicuredMan (May 3, 2018)

WellManicuredMan said:


> Im totally chillaxed


Fuck off


----------



## Marvin (May 3, 2018)

Slowboat to China said:


> try to talk to you about the UFOs that live in their heads


story time

One time I was riding the bus, and this guy next to me was eating some kind of fruit or something. It smelled weird, so I asked him what it was.

Apparently it was a pickle.

Pickles being a subject near and dear to my heart, we started up a rambling conversation. Pickles led to kosher pickles, and that led to religion. We got into a pleasant, but spirited discussion about how the youth of today are turning away from god. I represented the fedoraman side of the debate and he represented the insane black preacherman side. He kept talking about how, come judgement day, "satan's gonna have a barbecue! satan's really gonna have a tasty barbecue!"

Our stop came up and we agreed to disagree and went our separate ways. (We actually did have a good conversation. No hard feelings or anything.) Anyway, he starts following me.

I thought he just happened to be going the same way, but then he started chanting. "Satan's gonna have a barbecue, satan's gonna have a barbecue!"

He followed me for like three blocks saying that.


----------



## AnOminous (May 3, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> What is truly shocking to me is the subconscious racism in your account.  "Must be homeless" "thinking he must be asking me to pay several times the worth in cash" "dressed street."



>@Null
>"subconscious" racism
>responding this way to @Null actually acting like a human being

nigga plz.

This was a moving and relatable encounter between nool and another human being.

Also if you live in any urban environment with dangerous areas, yes, race is something you consider when someone is approaching you.  If you don't, you're not progressive, you're just an idiot.


----------



## Slowboat to China (May 3, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Our stop came up and we agreed to disagree and went our separate ways. (We actually did have a good conversation. No hard feelings or anything.) Anyway, he starts following me.
> 
> I thought he just happened to be going the same way, but then he started chanting. "Satan's gonna have a barbecue, satan's gonna have a barbecue!"
> 
> He followed me for like three blocks saying that.



I once had a guy sit down next to me on the train and start having a very intense, very one-sided conversation with me about THE TRUTH BEHIND THE CONSPIRACY. He was quiet but very, _very _focused, and he was insistent that I hear about how zeta waves (I think that's what it was) were a conspiracy to conceal the true nature of reality. I kept reading my book (this was before smartphones became a really widespread thing, and a book or a newspaper was important on the el for times just like this), but he apparently took my total lack of communication for agreement, because he handed me a flier for his self-published Lulu book about the zeta waves and then headed off to go spread the good news elsewhere. I kept that flier for years, just because it was the most oddly coherent, yet nonsensical piece of educated lunacy I ever read. 

Then there was the weird smelly guy who straight-up tried to grope my baby brother in front of me. Put a stop to that shit in a hurry.

You meet a lot of ... interesting people in big cities. Don't freak out and assume everyone wants to kill you, but you also have to be aware that there ARE outliers who will ruin your day in very short order if you're careless.

TL;DR: Our Fearless Leader may well be autistic, but probably not in this case.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 4, 2018)

I find that black men are far more likely to be


WellManicuredMan said:


> Null edited my post, he removed the fact that his dic is tiny
> 
> He scared
> 
> We comming, poor Null



You are awfully obsessed with Null’s dick.  What makes Null’s dick so special?


----------



## AnOminous (May 4, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> I find that black men are far more likely to be
> 
> 
> You are awfully obsessed with Null’s dick.  What makes Null’s dick so special?



He's jealous that his mom gets to have it and he doesn't.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 4, 2018)

lol you got tipsy off a single shot

amateur


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 4, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> He's jealous that his mom gets to have it and he doesn't.



Plot twist, he’s jealous because Null gets to have his mom and he doesn’t.


----------



## WellManicuredMan (May 4, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 441277



Whats the pedo tryi
ng to prove?
Another mior?


Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Your angry, gay dick talk says otherwise. It’s also cringey as fuck to say “one of us” and you’ve been here for a little over a month. @Marvin is good people, and you’re acting like a whiny faggot.


Ive known marvin for years, wasnt talking about kiwifarms.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 4, 2018)

WellManicuredMan said:


> Whats the pedo tryi
> ng to prove?
> Another mior?
> 
> Ive known marvin for years, wasnt talking about kiwifarms.


How are you still not sober after sleeping for 8 hours?


----------



## GS 281 (May 4, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> How are you still not sober after sleeping for 8 hours?


You don't sober up from being retarded.


----------



## UW 411 (May 4, 2018)

WellManicuredMan said:


> How does it taste? Nulls cock?
> You arent even one us of anymore, Youre just another bot.








_One of usss! One of usssss!_


----------



## Yop Yop (May 4, 2018)

How boring is your life that you actually believe this is a thread worthy story


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (May 4, 2018)

You know @Null like fifty of them are gonna turn up your house later to crash because he'll go and tell the rest of his herd that you're 'cool'.


----------



## Monika H. (May 5, 2018)

Why this kind of things keeps happening to you


----------



## scared sheep (May 5, 2018)

...actually yes. I've had strangers approach me and ask to talk to me, sit with me, share something with me... once I even had a customer ask for a hug because they were having an awful week. The stranger probably just thought you seemed like a nice dude (which he's not wrong, tbh) and needed someone to lift his mood.


----------

